# Who are these guys and where can I find them?



## Garth Barnard (Sep 28, 2006)

Who are these guys and where can I find them? 

These guys are awesome! :ultracool 

http://www.gougoule.com/violence/


----------



## Fluffy (Sep 28, 2006)

Rolf!  That was awesome!  I've gotta share!


----------



## charyuop (Sep 28, 2006)

I had seen this video in another forum. This was a screenage from a film production company. They were looking for a Martial Artist for a Kung Fu movie...never found out what movie was it.

The nunchaku guy to me is the best hahahahaha.


----------



## Brian R. VanCise (Sep 28, 2006)

Hillarious!


----------



## pstarr (Sep 28, 2006)

Truly remarkable....:barf:


----------



## pstarr (Sep 28, 2006)

The most remarkable thing about it is that anyone would get up and do that in front of a camera...


----------



## bydand (Sep 29, 2006)

Such style and grace.  I wish I could be more like them, oh wait I can, it just takes lots and lots of booze.  My two favorites: Dumb-chuck guy, and the one who totally missed the dummy with his kick and landed behind it.


----------



## Sam (Sep 29, 2006)

I actually turned off the music to watch that.

What a waste.


----------



## Shinzu (Oct 1, 2006)

LOL... that was excellent!  heee hee heeeee


----------



## still learning (Oct 1, 2006)

Hello, Just train harder and you can be just like them...awesome!   NOT!.....Aloha


----------



## Haze (Oct 2, 2006)

American Idol auditions,,,,,,,,,, Martial Arts Division,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,LOL


----------



## MJS (Oct 3, 2006)

Thread moved to The Comedy Cafe.

MJS
MT Supermod


----------



## terryl965 (Oct 3, 2006)

Haze said:


> American Idol auditions,,,,,,,,,, Martial Arts Division,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,LOL


 
Exactly


----------

